# Warped Lid?



## illini40 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello

While pulling a pan of chicken fajitas off of my Traeger Pro 34 this evening to carry inside, I heard a loud thud. I had left the lid open, and when I looked back, the lid was laying down backwards (fell back, instead of staying open or closing). The brace that keeps the lip from falling back over it's self was slightly bent (allowed the lid to fall back), and then the lid did not close all the way (about a 1/2 to 3/4" gap). Definitely something seems off.

I called Traeger and they are sendimg out a new lid and assembly. We think that the lid may have warped. Fingers crossed that replacing the lid, hinges, and the lid stop fixes the problem.

Has anyone experienced this before? Thoughts?


----------



## DIYerDave (Dec 19, 2018)

Sounds to me as if the hinge area got bent. If it bent that easy from the lid falling I would think it could easily be bent back into position.


----------



## Beanhall (Dec 19, 2018)

I have a smaller Traeger and mine did the same thing. Mine bent at the hinge. What I ended up doing was I added washers to the existing bolts and drilling another hole for a 3rd bolt in the middle towards the top. Sorry I don't have pictures, it is my camper smoker and it is 2hrs away.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 19, 2018)

Beanhall said:


> I have a smaller Traeger and mine did the same thing. Mine bent at the hinge. What I ended up doing was I added washers to the existing bolts and drilling another hole for a 3rd bolt in the middle towards the top. Sorry I don't have pictures, it is my camper smoker and it is 2hrs away.



So would new hinge assembly brackets fix your issue? Or, what exactly bent?

They are sending me a new lid, hinge assemblies, and the bracket inside that keeps the lid from flying open. Fingers crossed this is a simple fix.


----------



## illini40 (Jan 5, 2019)

Circling back to close this out. Traeger sent me a new lid and hinge assembly kit. I just installed, and everyone seems good as new.


----------

